# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Planegg Patiententag 2011, 22.Oktober

## RuStra

Auch diese Jahr wird wieder von Dr. Eichhorn in Zusammenarbeit mit Dr. Oberneder von der Urologischen Klinik Dr. Castringius München Planegg ein Patiententag veranstaltet, dessen Programm ich hier als Auszug aus einer Rundmail von Dr. Eichhorn wiedergebe:9-10 Uhr Strahlentherapie- Einleitung: Grundlagen der Strahlenphysik , Dr. Kopp, Strahlenphysiker - Augsburg- Seeds (Brachy-Therapie ) , Dr. Djamali – Leonhard - München- Protonentherapie (Prof. Dr. Herbst) – Rinecker Protonentherapiezentrum München- Intensitätsmodulierte Strahlentherapie (IMRT), Prof. Dr. Molls, Klinikum r.d. Isar - München10:30-11 Uhr Immuntherapie des Prostata-Karzinoms (Prof. Dr. Groettrupp) Universität Konstanz11:30 – 12:30 Offene radikale Prostatektomie versus roboter assistierte Radikale Prostatektomie Dr. Oberneder Planegg – Prof. Dr. Manseck, Klinikum IngolstadtDie Varianten der Strahlentherapie und radikalen Prostatektomie sollen in Kurzvorträgen knapp dargestellt werden um anschließend noch genügend Zeit für eine Podiumsdiskussion und Fragen aus dem Publikum zu haben.Herr Prof. Groettrupp wird auf immunologische Grundlagen eingehen, die Provenge – Studie vorstellen und eigene Forschungsarbeiten präsentieren.13:30 – 14:30 Neue Medikamente zur Therapie des kastrations-refraktären Prostatakarzinoms. Was - wann ? Dr.F. Eichhorn, Bad Reichenhall, Planegg15:00- 15:30 Bericht vom Kongress des Prostate Cancer Research Institutes ( PCRI ) in Los Angeles 9.-11. September 2011 Dr. F. Eichhorn, Bad Reichenhall, Planegg.15:30-16:15 Life Vortrag von Dr. Strum über Internet: “ What makes tumor cells grow ?“ Diese Präsentation beschäftigt sich mit recht komplexen Stoffwechselvorgängen und ist eher für Fortgeschrittene gedacht - wird in Englisch gehalten und kann aus technischen Gründen nicht simultan übersetzt werden.--------------Im Anschluss werden, wie schon im letzten Jahr, die am AK Fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom Interessierten sich zusammenfinden und auch noch den Sonntag morgen nutzen, um die eigene Arbeit und innere Organisierung voranzubringen.Grüsse aus HH,Rudolf

----------


## HorstK

"Patiententag Prostatakarzinom" Samstag, 22. Oktober 2011
09:00 Uhr im Hörsaal der Urologischen Klinik München-Planegg

Germeringer Straße 32
82152 Planegg

Programm unter: *http://www.ukmp.de/aktuelles/aktuelles.html

*

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rudolf,

Dir und allen anreisenden Forumsbenutzern wünsche ich eine gute Anfahrt und einen erfolgreichen Verlauf der Veranstaltung. Das gilt besonders auch für den eher kleinen Kreis der Aktivisten zum Thema "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs". Ich erinnere mich noch an Magdeburg, als an dem runden Tisch zu diesem Thema Werner Roesler den Part des Sprechers inne hatte und auch Günter Feick mit an diesem Tisch saß. Wie schnell sich doch das Rad der Zeit dreht. Ich freue mich aber schon jetzt auf die Berichte zu den einzelnen Programminhalten bzw. der in Planegg gehaltenen Vorträge durch unseren Wolfhard und vielleicht der Übersetzung des in englischer Sprache gehaltenen Vortrages durch LowRoad.

*"Das schönste Denkmal, das ein Mensch bekommen kann, steht in den Herzen der Mitmenschen".*
(Albert Schweizer)

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> Dir und allen anreisenden Forumsbenutzern wünsche ich eine gute Anfahrt und einen erfolgreichen Verlauf der Veranstaltung. Das gilt besonders auch für den eher kleinen Kreis der Aktivisten zum Thema "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs".


Danke für deine unüberlegten Wünsche!
Vielleicht überlegst du Forum-Aktivist mal, was du denn dazu beitragen könntest, einen "eher kleinen Kreis" zu vergrössern, wenn es sich denn um ein lohnenswertes Unterfangen handelt und der Kreis tatsächlich "eher klein" ist, ja ?!? Anstatt sowas abzusondern und sich dann in Erinnerungen auszulassen, die geraden denjenigen nun wirklich nichts bringen, die einen ähnlichen Kampf führen wie diejenigen, die ihn verloren haben. 

good night!
Rudolf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rudolf,

keine Anrede ist auch eine Anrede und erspart unnötiges Geschreibsel, weil ja auch das Zitat alles beinhaltet.




> Danke für deine unüberlegten Wünsche!


So unüberlegt waren diese Wunschgedanken nicht. Es war der eher kleine Kreis, der Erinnerungen in mir hervorrief. Es waren nämlich an diesem erwähnten Runden - Tisch in Magdeburg nur 7 eher noch 6 Betroffene dabei - Günter F. würde das bestätigen können, was aber letztlich völlig unwichtig ist. Der Kreis war klein, und wenn er nun inzwischen größer geworden ist, dann ist das wohl, Rudolf, Deiner Initiative zu verdanken, dass dieser heute wohl elitäre Kreis überhaupt wieder zustande gekommen ist. Du wirst sicher bemerkt haben, dass ich mich nach einer selbst erwählten Pause und der Wiederaufnahme als registrierter Forumsbenutzer dank großzügiger Auslegung der Forumsregeln durch Ralf, hier und da bemühe, die eine oder Frage von Betroffenen entsprechend meinem Wissenstand zu beantworten.

Auch mein Kampf gegen das PCa wird wohl weitergehen, wenn nicht ein Wunder geschieht. Schon aus diesem Grunde bin ich immer hellwach, wenn's was gibt, was mir irgendwann selbst noch helfen könnte. Deinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, Rudolf, habe ich verstanden. Ich freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen in Planegg. Eine oder eher zwei gute Flaschen Rotwein werde ich für diejenigen dabei haben, die diesem Göttertrunk, was die günstige Wirkung bei Vorhandensein eines PCa anbelangt, Glauben schenken.

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Harald.  Deine guten Wuensche gaben wirklich keinen Stoff her, Dich zu kritisieren und haetten mit einem "Danke fuer die guten Wuensche" beantwortet werden koennen. Wie Du sehe ich mit Spannung den begeisterten Berichten von Wolfhard und Rudolf entgegen, die hoffentlich so strukturiert und ausfuehrlich gehalten sein werden, dass ich zu analysieren vermag, welche Anteile der Veranstaltung entfielen auf "Marketing, heisse Luft, unverstaendliche Wissenschaftlichkeit oder fuer Anwesende bezw. Mitlesende wie mich im konkreten Krankheitsfall verwertbare Substanz.

Ich wuensch Dir einen angenehmen Aufenthalt in Planegg.

Gruss, Reinardo  (Costa Blanca, Sonne, 27 Grad)

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Reinard,

natürlich bin ich auch gespannt, was heute so in Planegg gesprochen und später berichtet wird.




> dass ich zu analysieren vermag, welche Anteile der Veranstaltung entfielen auf "Marketing, heisse Luft, unverstaendliche Wissenschaftlichkeit oder fuer Anwesende bezw. Mitlesende wie mich im konkreten Krankheitsfall verwertbare Substanz.


Sei optimistisch und denke still, damit du teilhabe hast, am Fundus der neuen Erkenntnisse. Und spare nicht mit Lob, wenn du Neues oder Altes in neuen Kleider erfahren solltest.

Ein Schelm, wer böses mir hier unterstellt.

Gruss aus Alanya, Sonne 28 Grad, windstill, zwitschernde Vögel im Gebüsch und ersten sauren Apfelsinen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard, lieber Hans-Jürgen,

Planegg 2011 ist seit heute nachmittag Vergangenheit, nachdem eine doch recht beachtliche Runde von Aktivisten des AKFKP (Arbeitskreis Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs) sich heute früh noch zu einem ersten Gedankenaustausch und einer ersten Bestandsaufnahme nach den vielen mit großem Interesse aufgenommenen Vorträgen zusammenfand. In Anbetracht der späten Stunde möchte zumindest ich auf Details verzichten, jedoch ausdrücklich versichern, dass die in Planegg verbrachten Stunden eine erneute Bereicherung im Hinblick auf aufgesogenes neues Wissen mit sich brachten und auch der Förderung der zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen von Prostatakrebs betroffener Männer diente. Diese Veranstaltung genießt inzwischen einen so guten Ruf, dass trotz des riesigen Platzangebotes im Hörsaal laufend Stühle aus anderen Räumen herbei geschafft werden mußten. Ein Dank gebührt dem Gastgeber, also dem Klinikum sowie den Sponsoren und natürlich auch Dr. Eichhorn, dem es einmal mehr gelungen war, erfahrene Fachleute an Land zu ziehen, so daß nie Langeweile aufkam und der Zeitplan ganz schön durcheinander geriet. Rudolf mit seiner übersichtlichen und ruhigen Art und LowRoad mit einem gelungenen Vortrag bestimmten in erster Linie den Ablauf des heutigen Tages. Und jetzt wünsche ich eine ruhige Nacht.


*"Probleme kann man niemals mit derselben Denkweise lösen, durch die sie entstanden sind."
*(Albert Einstein)

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo Reinhardo,
als wie Du schreibst "begeisterter Berichterstatter" empfinde ich Deine Vorauskritik als unerträglich anmaßend; zudem auch noch naiv, denn ein kluger Kopf wie Du sollte wissen, dass solche Veranstaltungen nicht darauf angelegt sind und auch nicht sein können, für den individuellen Krankheitsfall eine Lösung anzubieten. Ich werde ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht wie gewohnt berichten.
Wolfhard

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Reinhardo,
> 
> als wie Du schreibst "begeisterter Berichterstatter" empfinde ich Deine Vorauskritik als unerträglich anmaßend         ...


find ich auch!

In Ergänzung zu dem tollen Knochen-Vortrag von LowRoad am Sonntag in Planegg hier der Hinweis auf eine Sammlung von Folien (181 Stück),
die frei zugänglich sind und die viele für uns viele interessante Folien enthalten.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Harald_1933

Rudolf hat diesem Thread einen Namen gegeben, und unter dieser Flagge beginne ich mal, mich mit dem ersten in* Planegg* gehaltenen Vortrag zu befassen, der sich, wie von LowRoad an anderer Stelle heute schon hervorgehoben, leider nur mit meist bekannten Fakten einer Radiatio auseinandersetzt. Trotzdem also nun.

Dr. Kopp vom Zentralklinikum Augsburg, ein nahezu perfekter Strahlenphysiker, hielt einen flüssigen und temperamentvollen Vortrag zu allen in Frage kommenden Bestrahlungsvarianten. Dr. Djamali-Leonhard, München erläutert dann die permanente LDR-Brachytherapie der Prostata mit Seeds. Seed Implantation.

*Definition Seeds:* Umschlossene, chemisch inaktive, biokompatible Radionukleide, die dauerhaft in ein Tumorzielvolumen eingesetzt werden, niedrig energetische Gammastrahlung emitieren und zu einer dauerhaften, irreversiblen Schädigung der DNA in Tumorzellen führen. Die Voraussetzungen für einen günstigen Verlauf mit LDR-Brachy sollten sein: PSA < 10mg/dl - Gleason<=6(7) PV (Prostatavolumen) <45ml IPSS < 9 Zu IPSS *diese* Erläuterung.

Dr. Djamali-Leonhard veranschaulichte mit zahlreichen Bildtafeln die genaue Planung und den späteren Ablauf der Einbringung der Seeds. Eine Reduktion der akuten und späten Toxizität ist möglich durch niedriges Trauma der Prostata, weniger Prostatapunktion pro Implantation, guter IPSS Score, geringes PV, niedrige Gesamtdosis("Therapeutische Breite"), induktive Hormontherapie ("Downsizing") und ausreichende institutionelle Erfahrung.

Dr. Djamali-Leonhard erinnerte mit einem Rückblick auf die Vergangenheit an die  Entwicklung der heutigen Bestrahlungstechniken. Von 1940-1960 Orthovoltage - von 1960-1970 Megavoltage - 1980s CT-Based 2D Planning - 1990s 3D Conformal und nun IMRT/IGRT sowie Protonen und Schwerionen.

Zur Evolution der kurativen Strahlentherapie beim lokalisierten Prostatakarzinom ist festzuhalten, dass die Strahlentherapie des Prostatakarzinoms heutzutage mit hoher Präzision möglich ist. IMRT = Optimierung der Dosisverteilung - IGRT = Optimierung der Patienten Positionierung. *Der wichtigste Faktor ist die Definition des Zielvolumens!
*
Das Dilemma der externen Strahlentherapie beim Prostatakrebs ist die tägliche Variabilität durch unterschiedliche Behandler, die innere Mobilisation/Deformation der Prostata und ? das Zielvolumen?? Bei der Monotherapie der Seed Implantation gibt es die Online planning Dosimetrie, keine Lageänderung von Prostata und Enddarm und keine Variabilität durch unterschiedliche Behandler. Es handelt sich also um eine moderne Strahlentherapie des Prostatakrebses mit hoher Präzision.

Die Ergebnisse der Seed Implantation bei Niedrigrisikotumoren sind beachtlich, wie anhand von mehreren Patientenkollektiven dargestellt wurde. Kaum Ausfälle und z. B. bei Zelefsky 2005 mit 2693 behandelten Betroffenen nach 8 Jahren 90%. Potters 2008 bei 1449 Patienten nach 12 Jahren 89%. In beiden Beispielen wird bei Versagen auf *ASTRO* verwiesen

In der mittleren Risikogruppe stellt sich das so dar: Zelefsky 2007 mit 367 Fällen nach 10 Jahren 89% und Morris 2009 bei 1006 Patienten nach 10 Jahren 89%. Es wird auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass nach einer LDR-Brachy bislang in keiner Kohorte ein Zweittumor observiert wurde. Die Ergebnisse bei Hochrisiko-Prostatakrebs T3 - Gleason > 8 - PSA > 20 ng/ml bewegen sich beim Follow up nach 8 und 15 Jahren zwischen 63 und sogar 87% 

*Die Vorteile der permanenten Brachytherapie noch einmal zusammengefasst:* Keine Beweglichkeit des Organs - Bestrahlung vom Zielorgan > keine Strahlenabsorbtion von zu durchdringendem Gewebe - Hohe Herddosis mit steilem Dosisabfall > Schonung d. Risikoorgane - Möglichkeit der Dosisintensivierung/Dosiseskalation - Möglichkeit der Targeted Therapie/Dosepainting - Langsame kontinuierliche Bestrahlung - Kombination mit externer Bestrahlung möglich - Monotherapie - Ambulante oder kurzstationäre Durchführung - Operativer Eingriff nicht belastend - Gefahr der Harninkontinenz < 1% - Gefahr der rektalen Nebenwirkungen < 1% - Erhalt der Erektion primär 100 % - Abnahme der sexuellen Leistungsfähigkeit nach 6 Jahren bei 40 %.

*Warum also Seed Implantation?* Langfristige Tumorkontrolle in der überwiegenden Zahl der behandelten Patienten - Günstiges Nebenwirkungsprofil im Vergleich zu anderen Therapieoptionen - Etablierte Methode für die wichtigsten Zielpunkte: Gesamtüberleben, tumorspezifisches Überleben und Lebensqualität.

Eine *bildliche* Darstellung der LDR-Brachy.

Am Ende des Vortrages machte Dr. Djamali-Leonhard auf die Fokale Therapie aufmerksam, die *hier* ausführlich beschrieben wird. Auch *das* noch.

*"Nur mit dem Unmöglichen als Ziel kommt man zum Möglichen"
*(Miguel de Unamuno)

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo RuStra und Wolfhard. 

Meine "unertraeglich anmassende" Sicht der Dinge ist nur eine andere Sicht der Dinge. Natuerlich koennen - und ist es ganz in Ordnung -  Menschen mit gleichen Sorgen, Leiden und Interessen sich treffen, Erfahrungen austauschen und diskutieren. Gerne bei einer Flasche Rotwein, und manchmal findet sich sogar ein Maezen, der am Schluss des Abends die Rechnung bezahlt. Das ist es aber nicht, was in Planegg passierte. Hier traf sich auf Initiative eines Privatarztes, der in der deutschen Prostataszene einen Star-Status hat wie  Mueller-Wohlfahrt vom FC Bayern   eine elitaere, gut betuchte Gruppe von Privatpatienten und Funktionaeren von Selbsthilfeverbaenden mit Chefaerzten aus dem etablierten urologischen und onkologischen Establishment. 
Wer hier was bezahlt hat, will ich gar nicht eroertern. Die Kosten einer Teilnahme waeren fuer Rentner mit Durchschnittseinkommen wahrscheinlich nicht bezahlbar. Und hinsichtlich der Ergebnisse sind diese Treffen, wie Wolfhard richtig vermerkt, "nicht geeignet, fuer den individuellen Krankheitsfall eine Loesung anzubieten". Was sind sie denn dann? =  Marketing der Vortragsredner, Zukunftsmusik, bestenfalls Aufzeigen von Behandlungswegen, die Kassenpatienten nicht zugaenglich sind. Unsere Sorgen sind ganz andere.
Herzlichst, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,




> Danke für deine unüberlegten Wünsche!Vielleicht überlegst du Forum-Aktivist mal, was du denn dazu beitragen könntest, einen "eher kleinen Kreis" zu vergrössern, wenn es sich denn um ein lohnenswertes Unterfangen handelt und der Kreis tatsächlich "eher klein" ist, ja ?!? Anstatt sowas abzusondern und sich dann in Erinnerungen auszulassen, die geraden denjenigen nun wirklich nichts bringen, die einen ähnlichen Kampf führen wie diejenigen, die ihn verloren haben. good night! Rudolf


auf diese in der Tat etwas überzogene Reaktion auf meine guten Wünsche für eine Anreise nach Planegg und der Erwähnung eines mir von früher  bekannten eher kleinen Kreises des sog. AKFPK und der Einblendung von Werner Roeslers Schicksal habe ich, wie weiter oben ersichtlich, mit der Ankündigung meiner Teilnahme in Planegg geantwortet. 




> Lieber Harald. Deine guten Wuensche gaben wirklich keinen Stoff her, Dich zu kritisieren und haetten mit einem "Danke fuer die guten Wuensche" beantwortet werden koennen.


Das war dann Deine durchaus verständliche Meinungswiedergabe. Man muß auch mal schlicht beide Augen zudrücken können, wenn jemand für ehrlich gemeinte Wünsche keine Antenne hat und primär seinen verständlichen Gedankengängen in Richtung Etablierung eines funktionsfähigen AK zum Thema "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs" folgt.




> Wie Du sehe ich mit Spannung den begeisterten Berichten von Wolfhard und Rudolf entgegen, die hoffentlich so strukturiert und ausfuehrlich gehalten sein werden, dass ich zu analysieren vermag, welche Anteile der Veranstaltung entfielen auf "Marketing, heisse Luft, unverstaendliche Wissenschaftlichkeit oder fuer Anwesende bezw. Mitlesende wie mich im konkreten Krankheitsfall verwertbare Substanz.


Diese Wortwahl, lieber Reinhard, konnte nur energischen Widerspruch ernten. Ich vermag noch nicht die Gründe zu erkennen, warum bislang aus der Riege der teilnehmenden Forumsbenutzer keine weiteren Stellungnahmen oder auch Berichte zu Planegg hier eingestellt wurden. Gut möglich, dass die Vorbereitungen auf das Treffen in Witzenhausen im November Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.




> Und spare nicht mit Lob, wenn du Neues oder Altes in neuen Kleider erfahren solltest. Ein Schelm, wer böses mir hier unterstellt.


Hans-Jürgen hat das durch die Blume fast philosophisch formuliert. Es dürfte doch jedem Leser von vorn herein klar gewesen sein, dass man auch in Planegg nicht pausenlos "Neues" aus dem Hut zaubern kann. Aber auch Wiederholungen aus anderer Sicht können mit dazu beitragen, gewisse Abläufe noch besser zu verstehen. 




> Meine "unertraeglich anmassende" Sicht der Dinge ist nur eine andere Sicht der Dinge. Natuerlich koennen - und ist es ganz in Ordnung - Menschen mit gleichen Sorgen, Leiden und Interessen sich treffen, Erfahrungen austauschen und diskutieren. Gerne bei einer Flasche Rotwein, und manchmal findet sich sogar ein Maezen, der am Schluss des Abends die Rechnung bezahlt. Das ist es aber nicht, was in Planegg passierte. Hier traf sich auf Initiative eines Privatarztes, der in der deutschen Prostataszene einen Star-Status hat wie Mueller-Wohlfahrt vom FC Bayern eine elitaere, gut betuchte Gruppe von Privatpatienten und Funktionaeren von Selbsthilfeverbaenden mit Chefaerzten aus dem etablierten urologischen und onkologischen Establishment. 
> Wer hier was bezahlt hat, will ich gar nicht eroertern. Die Kosten einer Teilnahme waeren fuer Rentner mit Durchschnittseinkommen wahrscheinlich nicht bezahlbar. Und hinsichtlich der Ergebnisse sind diese Treffen, wie Wolfhard richtig vermerkt, "nicht geeignet, fuer den individuellen Krankheitsfall eine Loesung anzubieten". Was sind sie denn dann? = Marketing der Vortragsredner, Zukunftsmusik, bestenfalls Aufzeigen von Behandlungswegen, die Kassenpatienten nicht zugaenglich sind. Unsere Sorgen sind ganz andere.
>  Herzlichst, Reinardo


Damit, lieber Reinhard, stellst Du Dich aber absolut ins Abseits. Ich belasse es der Einfachheit halber auf diese umfassende pauschale Kritik. Nur so viel sei Dir gesagt: Im Leben gibt es immer ein Nehmen und Geben. Das Schlagwort Marketing umschreibt viele Dinge, die auch tatsächlich in Planegg unumgänglich waren, wenn so eine Zusammenkunft überhaupt zustande kommen soll. Funktionäre des BPS habe ich in Planegg in dem allerdings großen Personenkreis nicht ausmachen können. Mir ist auch nicht geläufig, ob es im BPS so etwas wie Funktionäre gibt. Ehrenamtliche Helfer sind dagegen immer mehr gefragt. Die Erwähnung meines angekündigten Rotweines, der für die zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen am Abend eines langen Tages vorgesehen war, dient wohl zusätzlich nur der Verdrehung möglicher angenehmer Fakten eines solchen Treffens. Deine ewigen Wiederholungen zu den armen Kassenpatienten oder den Rentnern, die sich eine Teilnahme an einer solchen Veranstaltung nicht leisten können, erzeugen nun auch bei mir Unmut. Es war da ein 92-Jähriger eigens mit dem Fahrrad eine Strecke von über 40 Kilometern gefahren, um was zu erfahren. Der Eintritt war kostenlos. Die Getränke und kleine Happen sowie eine warme Suppe mit kleinen Wurststückchen waren gespendet, wohl eher nicht von einem Mäzen. Dass Dr. Eichhorn einen Star-Status besitzt, konnte ich und viele andere Fragensteller eher nicht feststellen. Wenn er nun für sich selbst entschieden hat, in erster Linie Privat Versicherte bzw. Selbstzahler zu betreuen, so ist ihm doch daraus kein Vorwurf zu machen. Sicher haben die vortragenden Ärzt im weitesten Sinne auch in erster Linie regional Werbung betrieben. Das ist doch aber legitim und nicht verwerflich. Lieber Reinhard, in Spanien überzeugt Dich die Sonne und immer wieder betonst Du, wie zufrieden Du alles in allem bist. Dann lass es doch bitte gut sein, und lass doch den Rest der Welt in Frieden leben, auch wenn Dir so manches aufstoßen mag, was manchmal auch mir nicht gefällt. Die drastische Verallgemeinerung und fast verunglimpfend klingende Wortwahl ist unangebracht. Alla hopp, sagt man hier.

*"Selbst der Gerechte wird ungerecht, wenn er selbstgerecht wird."
*(Rudolf Hagelstange)

----------


## Harald_1933

Die bei dem von Dr. Kopp gehaltenen Vortrag verwendeten Folien waren nicht immer ausreichend, was die Bild- und Textwiedergabe anbelangte. Es ist mir auch nicht gelungen, nachträglich noch ergänzende Hinweise zu seinem Vortrag zu recherchieren. *Hier* und auch *damit* habe ich allerdings gut verständliche Erläuterungen zu allen vorkommenden Strahlungen und auch Bestrahlungsvarianten gefunden.

----------


## WolfhardD

Lieber Harald,
ich helfe Dir gern, schau mal auf meiner Webseite nach.
Wolfhard

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Wolfhard,

von meiner besorgten absoluten besseren Hälfte geradezu genötigt, mich zu tummeln, darf ich nun, zurückgekehrt von einer eher geringen Tummeldistanz,  feststellen, dass Du das, auf das ich die ganze Zeit warte, nämlich von Planegg etwas verlauten zu lassen, schon längst realisiert hast, und zwar, bescheiden wie Du immer warst und bist hier: http://www.prostata-sh.info/ Jetzt werde ich mich weiter in Deinem Refugium tummeln, um mögliche Überschneidungen zu umgehen. Nachdem Malte in der Runde des AKFPK am Sonntag vormittag in Planegg neben mir saß, habe ich mir auch dessen Homepage angeschaut: http://www.prostatakrebs-selbsthilfe...meldungen.html Es ist für mich als heute zwar nur noch gelegentlicher Besucher eines Treffs einer SHG für Prostatakrebs schon eine Überraschung, dass mittlerweile in etlichen SHGs in Deutschland aussagefähige Homepages existieren. Hut ab oder chapeau vor so viel Engagement.

*"Man sollte die Dinge so nehmen, wie sie kommen. Aber man sollte dafür sorgen, dass die Dinge so kommen, wie man sie nehmen möchte"
*(Curt Goetz)

----------


## Harald_1933

Entgegen sonstiger Gewohnheit habe ich in Planegg darauf verzichtet, bei den einzelen Vorträgen etwas mitzustenografieren, d.h. ich habe mich trotz eingeschränkter Hörfähigkeit eher aufs Zuhören, so weit wie möglich, und auf das Erfassen von Bild- und Textdateien beschränkt. Revolutionierend Neues gab es denn auch für Insider bei den Vorträgen von Prof. Dr. Herbst vom Rinecker Protonentherapiezentrum in München und Prof. Dr. Molls vom Klinikum r. d. Isar, München, nicht in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Der Therapiebeginn im RPTC startete am 16. März 2009. Das RPTC verfügt über das 3D-Scanningverfahren an vier Gantries (360° Rotation) Es wurde dann mittels Folie die Streufolien-Technik mit festem Kollimator, wie sie z.B. in Loma Linda Anwendung findet, mit der Scanning-Technik VVM-SPT wie im RPTC und PSI Schweiz Standard, verglichen. Die Dosis-Überstände mit der Streufolien-Technik wurden damit verdeutlicht. Auch der Tiefendosis-Vergleich Röntgenstrahl vs. Protonenstrahl mit dem meist in Rede stehenden Bragg-Peak zeugte deutliche Vorteile für die Protonen-Radiatio.

An einigen Patienten-Fall-Beispielen wurden die Ergebnisse mit den eher geringfügigen Nebenwirkungen dargestellt und zusammenfassend betont, dass die hypofraktionierte eskalierte Protonentherapie die schonendste und hoch effektive Methode der Strahlentherapie zur Heilung des Prostatakarzinoms sei. Akute Nebenwirkungen sind zumeist nach 3 bis 4 Wochen ausgeheilt. Therapiedauer 4 Wochen. Krankschreibung und REHA nach abgeschlossener Therapie nicht notwendig. Erhöhung der Heilungsraten um 20-25% (Rossi Loma Linda). Minimale Nebenwirkungen. Keine Urin-Inkontinenz.

Prof. Dr. Molls berichtete über eigene Erfolge bei Bestrahlungen. Neben IMRT, die ja Thema seines Vortrages war, stellte er auch die Tomotherapie in den Vordergrund. Es gibt in Deutschland aktuell nur 10 Kliniken, die diese Radiatio anbieten.* Hier* eine Beschreibung, die leider in dieser Form für München nicht auffindbar war. Zur Vervollständigung aus gleicher Quelle auch die *IMRT:

*Professor Molls stellte fest, dass es keine überzeugenden Studien gäbe, die Operation und Strahlenbehandlung vergleichen. Beim Überleben ohne PSA-Rezidiv ergibt sich folgendes Bild: Niedriges Risiko: 81% versus 80% (RT vs.Op) - Höheres Risiko: 26% versus 37% (RT vs. Op)

Prof. Molls brachte dann auch noch das SpaceOAR-Hydrogel ins Gespräch, *das hier* gut beschrieben wird.

Das ergäbe eine Strahlenreduktion auf den Darm von durchschnittlich 60-80%, so dass der Darm kaum oder gar nicht geschädigt wird. Der Arzt kann möglicherweise die Strahlendosis auf die Prostata erhöhen, so dass der Krebs gezielter behandelt werden kann. Bestrahlungssitzungen können reduziert werden. Das SpaceOAR ist ein PEG-Hydrogel (PEG=Polyethylenglycol) und besteht zu 90% aus Wasser, bleibt für 3 Monate unverändert im Körper, ist nach 6 Monaten vom Körper wieder vollständig resorbiert, biokompatibel und unbedenklich.

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Harald. Du analysierst meine Stellungnahme als waere sie solch grosse Aufmerksamkeit wert gewesen. Dabei habe ich doch nur meine Meinung und Einschaetzung fuer diese Art Veranstaltungen kund getan. Moege jeder ueber seine Zeit und sein Geld verfuegen wie es ihm behagt. Das Recht zu sagen, dass ich anderer Meinung bin, lasse ich mir aber auch nicht nehmen. Im Kreis der Mitleser wird es bestimmt auch einige geben, die meiner Meinung sind und froh darueber, dass ich den Mut habe, diese auch zu formulieren.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Horst1

Guten Tag Reinardo, nach BERLIN und TEULADA! 
Bereits am 27.10.2011  um 19 Uhr 06 schrieb ich anl. deines Kommentars vom 27.10.2011 um 14 Uhr 42 im Forum von Wolfhard, der da lautete:
"Lieber Wolfhard. Ich weiss nicht, wie mir hier wieder geschieht. Es ist keine Beleidigung zu schreiben, dass jemand "begeisterte" Berichte verfasst. Was mich nur stoert, ist das totale(!)Fehlen kritischer Einwaende oder gelegentlicher Zweifel an Sinnhaftigkeit und Nutzen der Vortraege. Auch finde ich die Auswahl der Redner einseitig. Andersdenkende und anderstherapierende Experten wie z.B. Walsh, Leibowitz oder Boecking werden ja nicht eingeladen. Gruss, Reinardo "

die folgenden Zeilen. Ein Kommentar dazu war bis jetzt nirgendwo zu lesen.

Ausspreche Hochachtung Anerkennung lieber Reinardo. Es ist bestimmt sehr schwer über fast alles Lobenwerte negativ zu denken. Ich hoffe nur, dass Wolfhard bei Erkennen des Absenders dein Schreiben gar nicht liest. Andere hätten mit diesen starken Gesundheitsproblemen die Reise nach Planegg gar nicht erst angetreten- und viele wären gar nicht in der Lage so verständlich darüber zu berichten.
Walsh bzw. Leibowitz lassen sich bestimmt jederzeit einladen und wären sicher gern gesehene Gäste des Dr. Eichhorn. Es fehlt nur noch ein Organisator und Mäzen für die Anreise der beiden verdienten Mediziner. Wie leicht es ist Geld zu sammeln sieht man an der Aktion: Studie zur Vorhersage eines klinisch gutartigen Verlaufes durch die DNA-Bildzytometrie bei Niedrigrisikopatienten mit Mikrokarzinomen der Prostata .
Diese Aktion wird seit ca. 6 Wochen vom BPS stark mitbeworben und so hat sich schnell und leicht ein Riesenbetrag von 6.108,80 € angesammelt. 
Für einen Flug mit British Airways von Los Angeles nach München wären für die beiden Gäste Für Hinflug 2.273,80 € und für den Rückflug sind 2.275,94 € zu entrichten, somit entsprechend 4.549,74 für die Flüge. Hinflug am 2.11.2011  und Rückflug am 5.11.2011. Hier wird die Billigvariante nämlich nur Economy-Class angeboten.
Nicht etwa BUSINESS-Class oder gar FIRST. Taxikosten- und sonstige kleine Kosten wie einige EUROS für die Hütte zum Übernachten kämen auch noch hinzu.
Als auf lieber Reinardo zum Sammeln.

Viele Grüße von einem manchmal auch kritischen
Horst P. Bühling"

So gibt es im doch einige Mitleser, die zwar nicht deiner Meinug sind aber gleichzeitig schon fast etwas froh darüber sind etwas von Reinardo zu hören.
Erich Segal schrieb hierzu:" EIN KRITIKER IST EIN MANN, DER DEHR BÖSE WIRD, WENN DEM PUBLIKUM ETWAS GEFÄLLT, WAS ER NICHT MAG."

Dem 92-jährigen Herren, der mit dem Fahrrad zur Veranstaltung kam, hat es bestimmt gefallen!
Viele Grüße nach Berlin und Teulada von
Horst P. Bühling

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Horst, 

in 4 Jahren 3 Beiräge in dieses Forum eingestellt. Es muß dann schon etwas Besonderes vorgefallen sein, dass Dich, der Du ansonsten* hier* aktiv bist, mal wieder in den Vordergrund treten läßt. Du hast Dich einfach in Wolfhards Forum ans Thema Planegg eingeklinkt und das dort von Dir Geschriebene hier ungekürzt eingestellt. Und jetzt fühlst Du Dich richtig pudelwohl. Hier im Forum im Profil, was ja nicht unehrenhaft, ohne weitere Hinweise. Wozu auch, nachdem Du bislang eher bescheidene Wünsche vorgetragen hast. Ich begrüße es aber, dass Du für Reinardos manchmal etwas krasse Wortwahl Verständnis zeigst und Dich mit ihm solidarisch erklärst. Jeder Forumsaktivist weiß, wie sehr ich Reinhard (Reinardo) nicht nur schätze sondern welche freundschaftlichen Gefühle ich für ihn hege, und das nicht erst seit unserem gemeinsamen Frühjahrstrip nach Lütjensee im Jahr 2008 in Sachen DNA-Ploidie. Eine echte Freundschaft verträgt aber auch mal konträre Auffassungen. Reinhard selbst hat das auch so empfunden, denn sonst hätte er sicher mit mehr Vorwurf reagiert. Nicht nur der im leichten Sommerlook mit dem Fahrrad eingetroffene Besucher der Tagung in Planegg ist mit kleinem Geldbeutel angereist. Die Aufzählung von Preisen für Flugtickets nach irgendwohin langweilt, und der überflüssige Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl zu dem bislang eher bescheidenen Spendeneingang für eine Studie ist eher peinlich für die, die bislang gespendet haben und in dieser Form auch keine Motivation dazu, das durch weitere Spenden zu verbessern. Das war wohl nichts Horst P. Bühling.

----------


## Harald_1933

Über die in Planegg gehaltenen Vorträge wird auch an anderer Stelle in gewohnt optimaler Weise berichtet werden, wobei nicht nur die gesprochenen Wörter, sondern auch eingeblendete Folien für noch mehr Aussagekraft sorgen werden. Ich beschränke mich nachstehend in erster Linie auf die textlichen Passagen von mir eingesehener bildlicher Darstellungen und füge zum besseren Verständnis noch einige Links hinzu.  

Prof. Dr. Groettrupp von der Universität Konstanz, Lehrstuhl Immunologie, Fachbereich Biologie stellte an den Anfang seines Vortrages "Immuntherapie des Prostatakarzinoms" die Überschrift "Impfen gegen Krebs", so wie es auf der Titelseite einer Ausgabe des Magazins "Spektrum der Wissenschaft" zu sehen war. Daneben war zu lesen: "Vorteile der Immuntherapie bei der Krebsbekämpfung"

Bei dem Thema "Immuntherapie des Prostatakrebses" handelt es sich in der Tat um ein sehr komplexes, soll sagen schwieriges heißes Eisen, an dem sich Laien besser nicht heranwagen sollten. Ist die exakte Diagnose eines PCa in einigen Fällen schon mit unzähligen Imponderabilien behaftet, dürfte der Umgang mit Immuntherapien noch ungleich mehr Erfahrung erfordern, um sich nicht z. B. gerade mit den Dendritischen Zellen keinen Fehler einzufangen, der einen Mißerfolg auslösen könnte. 

Als Argumente für das Prostatakarzinom als Tumormodell wurden aufgeführt: *Beim metastasierenden, hormonresistenten Prostatakarzinom kaum Heilung möglich, wenig effektive Chemotherapie* - *Am häufigsten diagnostizierter Krebs bei Männern* - *Prostata kein lebenswichtiges Organ* - *Organspezifische Proteine zum Teil bekannt* - *PSA als Verlaufskontrolle* 

Prof. Groettrupp stellte dann die Frage, welche Aufgaben die Dendritischen Zellen haben. Es sind gewissermaßen die Berichterstatter des Immunsystems und sie sorgen für die Aufnahme von Erregern in der Haut oder den Schleimhäuten, den Transport der Antigene vom Infektionsort zum Lymphknoten sowie der Stimulation von T Lymphozyten zur Abtötung von Tumorzellen. Zu den Aufgaben der Dendritischen Zellen bitte auch *hier* lesen.

Die Tumorimpfung mit Dendritischen Zellen war denn auch eines der Beispiele für eine Immuntherapie. Es wurde der Fall eines Freiwilligen, der sich mit Dendritischen Zellen gegen ein Antigen eines Grippevirus impfen ließ, vorgestellt. Es wurden 3 x 10 hoch 6 reife dendritische Zellen mit Antigen vom Grippevirus beladen. Es gab 2 Impfungen im Abstand von 2 Wochen. Die Immunantwort durch die Bestimmung der T Killerzellen war beachtlich. Weitere erstaunliche Resultate beim Prostatakarzinom wurden angezeigt und zusammenfassend dokumentiert:

*DC-basierte Immuntherapie des hormonresistenten Prostatakarzinoms (CaP) ist machbar, sie wird gut toleriert, und ist sicher.

T Killerzellantworten gegen vier verschieden CaP Antigene konnten in CaP Patienten erhalten werden; DCs von CaP Patienten sind geeignet.

Eine Stabilisierung der PSA Werte wurde in 2/4 CaP Patienten nach 8 Impfungen beobachtet, die über ein Jahr anhielt.

*Nun folgte der Übergang zur Phase 3 D9902B IMPACT TRIAL Sipuleucel-T Immuntherappy for Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer. 

*Hier* kann man sich ein Video anschauen. Eine *Beschreibung* bietet Wikipedia.  *Weitere Aussagen*     Die Helmholtz-Allianz zur *Immuntherapie* von Krebserkrankungen. 

Immuntherapien: Gibt es eine *Impfung* gegen Krebs?

Mediziner machen *Weg frei* für Impfung  Das DKFZ führt *hier* aus.  

Uns bleibt nur, beharrlich daran zu glauben, dass es hoffentlich bald auch für eine Immuntherapie des Prostatakrebses einen weniger komplizierten und leichter erschwinglichen Weg, was den Geldbeutel anbelangt, geben wird.

----------


## Harald_1933

Wegen noch an anderer Stelle erscheinender, möglicherweise inhaltlich unterschiedlicher Berichterstattungen, werde ich zu Planegg keine weiteren Beiträge mehr einstellen.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Harald. Die "noch an anderer Stelle erscheinenden Berichte" suche ich bisher vergebens. Selbst in Wolfhards Forum, wo normalerweise derartige Events (Planegg) zelebriert werden, finde ich keinen konkreten Hinweis. Mich interessiert eigentlich nur der Vortrag von Lowroad. Falls darueber jemand berichtet, waere ich fuer einen Hinweis hier oder per PN dankbar. Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## WolfhardD

den Bericht über den Patiententag 2011 in München Planegg findest Du mit dem folgenden LINK:

http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...9021012fin.pdf

Wolfhard

----------


## Harald_1933

Brave Fleißarbeit, die nach all den selbstherrlichen Zurechtweisungen auch per PN nur noch einen Beifall klatschenden Abgesang verdient. 

*"Konfrontation ist nicht so schlecht wie ihr Ruf; sie dient der Verdeutlichung von Standpunkten, wenn Regeln zu ihrer Austragung bestehen"
*(Richard von Weizsäcker)

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Wolfhard,
dem Dank für Deine geleistete Arbeit und den guten Wünschen für Deine Gesundheit schließe ich mich ausdrücklich an!
Alles Gute und Grüße nach Bielefeld,
Horst 

*"*Liebe Patienten und Angehörige !
Liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen !
Herr Wolfhard Frost, seit vielen Jahren Leiter der Prostatakrebsselbsthilfegruppe in Bielefeld, hat wieder einmal die Herkulesarbeit übernommen von unserem Patiententag im Oktober letzten Jahres in Planegg ein Protokoll anzufertigen.
Wir sollten Ihm dafür alle ganz herzlich danken und seine großartige Leistung würdigen. 
Die Themen waren diesmal sehr komplex  es galt eine Fülle von Informationen zu verarbeiten. Dazu kamen auch noch erhebliche eigene gesundheitliche Probleme.
Lieber Herr Frost  ich hoffe Sie werden bald wieder ganz fit und sind noch bei vielen Patiententagen mit dabei !
Viele Grüße
Ihr
Dr. F. Eichhorn*"
*

----------


## RuStra

> den Bericht über den Patiententag 2011 in München Planegg findest Du mit dem folgenden LINK:
> 
> http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...9021012fin.pdf
> 
> Wolfhard


Super!!
Danke!!!
Das isser endlich, dein Bericht, habe drauf gewartet!!!!
Vielen Dank, lieber Wolfhard, es ist für all diejenigen, die sich Vorgetragenes genauer vor Augen führen wollen und in den Einzelheiten der Myriaden Therapie-Optionen eintauchen wollen, ungemein hilfreich, wenn sich Text+Bild zusammen mit einem Bericht darstellen lassen. Danke für deine Hartnäckigkeit bei der Verfolgung dieses Ziels!
Für mich war das entscheidene Aha-Erlebnis von Planegg 2011, als Strahlentherapeut Molls bekannte, dass sie "alle Biologien zusammenmischen" ...
Nun ist der Februar vorbei, der März = Frühling beginnt. Und dein Bericht ist auch da. Nun kann die Weiterführung dessen, was wir aus 2011 (und den Vorjahren) gelernt haben, für 2012 endlich beginnen (für mich war bis jetzt Winterschlaf!).

Herzliche Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## Harald_1933

Nach diesen Lobergüssen und der Aufforderung zur kollektiven Danksagung an den Verfasser des sehnlichst erwarteten Berichtes zu "Planegg 2011" durch den Mitinitiator bleibt für mich nur noch festzustellen, nie wieder zu einer Veranstaltung in Sachen Prostatakrebs zu fahren, wo es hernach verpönt ist, eigene Eindrücke zu verdeutlichen bzw. überhaupt etwas selbst dazu zu berichten. Ein Planegg 2012 wird es nach dieser einseitigen Demonstration grandioser Leistung für mich nicht geben. Bevor nun jemand meint, man werde mich dort nicht vermissen; auch 2011 hatte ich den einen oder anderen erwarteten und nicht anwesenden Aktivisten dort nicht wirklich vermisst, weil ohnehin überwiegend Interessenten aus der näheren oder weiteren Umgebung dort anzutreffen waren. Die vereinzelten Forumsbenutzer und noch weniger die Forumsaktivisten und auch nicht einige ziemlich passive SHG-Leiter sind doch dort kaum in Erscheinung getreten. Wenn man ehrlich wäre, sollte man durchaus zugeben, dass alles, aber auch wirklich alles, was in Planegg aufs Tablett kam, zumindest den angereisten Insidern schon vorher recht geläufig war. Sonst hätte sich doch von diesen von echten Neuheiten überraschten Besuchern schon mal jemand vernehmlich erfreut dazu im Forum geäußert. Bislang jedoch Fehlanzeige.




> "Liebe Patienten und Angehörige ! Liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen ! Herr Wolfhard Frost, seit vielen Jahren Leiter der Prostatakrebsselbsthilfegruppe in Bielefeld, hat wieder einmal die Herkulesarbeit übernommen von unserem Patiententag im Oktober letzten Jahres in Planegg ein Protokoll anzufertigen. Wir sollten Ihm dafür alle ganz herzlich danken und seine großartige Leistung würdigen. Die Themen waren diesmal sehr komplex  es galt eine Fülle von Informationen zu verarbeiten. Dazu kamen auch noch erhebliche eigene gesundheitliche Probleme. Lieber Herr Frost  ich hoffe Sie werden bald wieder ganz fit und sind noch bei vielen Patiententagen mit dabei ! Viele Grüße Ihr Dr. F. Eichhorn"


Durch einen hilfsbereiten, freundlichen Forumsbenutzer kam diese Botschaft nun auch noch im Forum zur Geltung. Wir hätten sonst nie erfahren, dass der ansonsten bislang auch von mir sehr geschätzte Wolfhard in erster Linie in Bielefeld eine SHG für Prostatakrebs leitet. Auch ich wünsche ihm , dass er seine aktuellen  gesundheitlichen Probleme in naher Zukunft wieder in den Griff bekommt.

*"Wenn man in den Grundsätzen nicht übereinstimmt, kann man einander keine Ratschläge geben"
*(Konfuzius (551-479 v. Chr.) indischer Philosoph)

----------


## Reinardo

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt !

Auch ich möchte dem Verfasser der Aufzeichnungen meinen Dank aussprechen. Nachdem ich Dr. F. Eichhorn mehrmals bei Vorträgen in Koblenz gehört hatte, war es mir besonders wichtig, seine neuesten Erkenntnisse und Behandlungsstrategien beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs zu erfahren. Auch die Vorträge zum Knochenschutz und zur Roboter-unterstützten Operation haben mich sehr interessiert.
Wenn man versucht, fachsprachlichen Vorträge möglichst inhaltsgenau mitzuschreiben, kann man nicht mehr entspannt zuhören und die Niederschrift muss dann auch zügig erfolgen, weil man Einzelheiten sonst vergisst.
Trotz zuweilen unterschiedlicher Meinung möchte ich deshalb auch gerne anerkennen, dass Wolfhard im Interesse von Mitbetroffenen eine wertvolle Arbeit erbracht hat 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## dillinger

Reinardo:
Wenn man versucht, fachsprachlichen Vorträge möglichst inhaltsgenau  mitzuschreiben, kann man nicht mehr entspannt zuhören und die  Niederschrift muss dann auch zügig erfolgen, weil man Einzelheiten sonst  vergisst.

Wofür gibt´s Handy Audio-Recorder wie z.B. Zoom Handy H1 (Batteriebetrieb)? Einschalten, entspannt zurücklehnen und zuhören. Daheim in aller Ruhe abhören. Fertig! Stenografie-Kenntnisse nicht mehr nötig :Blinzeln: 

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Reinardo

Dillinger.  You can't teach old dogs new tricks ! 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Wolfhard,
RESPEKT - danke für diesen Bericht!

----------


## WolfhardD

die Webseite unserer Selbsthilfegruppe wurde ein wenig überarbeitet, insbesondere hinsichtlich der Suchroutinen.
Der Bericht über den Patiententag 2011 in München-Planegg hat einen neuen Platz erhalten:
http://www.prostata-sh.info/index.ph...ownload/id/157
Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------

